# The car that made me want a Skyline ...



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

This is the car that made me want a Skyline .... (hope he don't mind me posting them up !) ....


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Those were the days...*

:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Indeed....*

:smokin:


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woah! that indeed is a NIIICE skyline!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

A car Glen should NEVER have sold


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

I find it funny that such a nice car is sitting nect to such a crappy one; I mean, c'mon, who could come up with that color scheme???


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

daz you having a laff mate, because i shit you not, i saw glens car on the front of jap mag af ew years back and i never ever looked bak!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Daz said:


> This is the car that made me want a Skyline ....
> 
> Ha those were the days :smokin:
> I never saw Glens car but i was unfortunate  enough to meet Glen when i first started looking for a GTR.
> I didn`t know who he was, but after about 15 mins of talking to him he had me totally hooked


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

oooh yeah remember seeing that at north weald!! the thing is a nutcase!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i remeber that at north weald, although it was Ron's R33 and the words "abbey motorsport" that really got me intruiged

mook


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

another beautiful car.

There's so many on here


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Daz said:


> A car Glen should NEVER have sold


Especially as it got ripped apart after it was bought.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I remember it well from the first TOTB, infact Glen n Ronnie doing side by side rev limiter launches over n over again was EXACTLY what made me sell up and get a GTR too.

I was lost for words watching them two cars launch, never seen a road car jump off the line like them.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Durzel said:


> Especially as it got ripped apart after it was bought.


Don't worry, its all fine and dandy again now.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Arr,...... T9 YKO, the first R34 UK SuperStar! :smokin: 

How impossible was it a few years ago to open a Jap Car mag without seeing at least 4 photos of Glens car?  

Mean car, Great bloke!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Nnnnice.

As for that yellow monstosity next to it....isn;t it a Ford Escort with Renault Laguna rear lights (or are the Alfa lights)? <sigh> <shakes head>


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

We went over to belgium to that show with Glen and another guy who drove Rocket Ronnies over, (really can't remember his name but remember he did have a heavily tuned cossie), we also sat at the same table for a meal and they were both top blokes, especially when they started on the free beer!  

And the car, wow, that thing really shifted, I wasn't into Skylines back then and I had never seen anything accelerate like that, it was just amazing!  

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Alex j B said:


> We went over to belgium to that show with Glen and another guy who drove Rocket Ronnies over, (really can't remember his name but remember he did have a heavily tuned cossie),


Sounds like Warren was driving Rocket Rons car then.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats the bugger, really nice guy, I think at 1 point he had about 8 glasses of beer in front of him, is he always that bad?  

Alex B


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yup - funny that, it's the car that got me into Skylines too.

cem


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

We need Glen to get another fantastic Skyline, then hopefully Cem will get a Z-tune


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Didn't Glen go on to get an R32 for drag racing, anyone know what happened about that?

Alex B


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

yeah I own that car now. A grey 32 with TD06,s . 

Glens car the 34 was awesome.

Did anyone notice it had 2 number plates during Glen,s ownership?

When we first saw it, all it had fitted to it was a Nismo exhaust.

I really should of brought it when he offered it to me. 


Best story was when Glen and Ronnie was travelling up the A12 one morning really 
early when Glen was in front of Ronnie he pulled across from the outside lane to the 
inside ( at a speed!!!!!!!) causing stone damage all over the front of ronnies
car....just had a new intercooler fitted.

Both cars are awesome.....I would say that as We built them both

boys from Abbey...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

whats he drive now?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Looks like Glen...*

Has alot to answer for!   :smokin: 

Luke


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Haribo said:


> whats he drive now?


Thought he recently got a Mint Silvia S13...


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

That's quite some time ago, that show... It was in Mechelen a few years back... I remember seeing the car... And errr that green thing too...


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

What, the green MR2? What a waste of a car!!!

Did you see them unloading the genuine fast and furious supra from the lorry, using a forklift?  

Alex B


----------

